# Membership Numbers



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Just seen a Hutters quote that no. 500 was issued some time ago, how come we are number 485 (just got the pack yesterday) :?: 
Puzzled H


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Lets just say the the issuing of membership numbers hasn't *always* been quite as slick as it is now


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We sometimes send a preset group of numbers (ie 501 to 550) in packs to events... so until we catchup we have unused numbers lower down...

So in practice there will be members already out there with membership numbers in the 500's


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> We sometimes send a preset group of numbers (ie 501 to 550) in packs to events... so until we catchup we have unused numbers lower down...
> 
> So in practice there will be members already out there with membership numbers in the 500's


either that, or the club has an accountant that cannot count


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > We sometimes send a preset group of numbers (ie 501 to 550) in packs to events... so until we catchup we have unused numbers lower down...
> ...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

jampott said:


> either that, or the club has an accountant that cannot count


That's what Excel is for isn't it? 

I have a mental note of the latest membership number issued and forgot we had sent a bunch of cards to a meet and that they hadn't been issued yet, and that included #500...


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. that really cleared things up :!:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

H said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. that really cleared things up :!:


To summarise: Membership 500 is part of a batch that was allocated to membership packs used at events for new members who signed up at the event. There were unused numbers below this batch that are being used to fulfill memberships.


----------

